# Feliz CumpleaÑos Rosangelus



## bb008

*HAY QUE NOCHE TAN PRECIOSA*
*ES LA NOCHE DE TÚ DÍA*
*TODO LLENO DE ALEGRÍA *
*EN ESTA FECHA NATAL*
*TUS MÁS ÍNTIMOS AMIGOS*
*ESTA NOCHE TE ACOMPAÑA*
*TE SALUDAN Y DESEAN*
*UN MUNDO DE FELICIDAD*

*YO POR MI PARTE DESEO*
*LLENO DE LUZ ESTE DÍA*
*TODO LLENO DE ALEGRÍA*
*EN ESTA FECHA NATAL*

*Y QUE ESTA LUNA PLATEADA*
*BRILLÉ SU LUZ PARA TÍ*
*Y RUEGO A DIOS*
*POR QUE PASES*
*UN CUMPLEAÑOS FELIZ*

*...CUMPLEAÑOS FELIZ*
*TE DESEAMOS A TÍ*
*CUMPLEAÑOS ROSITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
*CUMPLEAÑOS FELIIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*

*Bruji, esto hay que Celebrarlo, cuando quieras vamos al Bufete...*
*Besos.-*


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades Rosita! ¡Qué te lo pases muy bien con todos los tuyos!

Yo no tengo tanta habilidad como BB, pero traigo una tarta para compensar.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

*¡¡Rosita, muchísimas felicidades!!*
​
No puedo igualar el poema de Bb, así que me conformo con enviarte todo mi cariño y desearte que pases un día muy muy feliz.

Un besazo,
Inés


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias Inées y Anti, un abrazo a los dos...

Y a tí Bb, eres una loquilla, te voy a bautizar a partir de hoy, _*Gasparina*_, la fantasmita amigable   que bella, Dios te bendiga por ser como eres, Un bezote. (con "Z")

Rosangelus ...


----------



## Namarne

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños, Rosa!* 

Te deseo que pases un estupendo día y que cumplas muchos más, con esa misma simpatía y amabilidad. 
Un abrazo, 
Jordi 
(¡Creo que esta vez llego a tiempo! )


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Estas son las mañanitas ♪
que cantaba le Rey David
a las muchachitas bonitas se las cantamos aquí ♪
¡Despierta Osa, Despierta!
Mira que ya amaneció 
♪¡¡¡¡Ya los paaaaajarillos cantan la luna ya se metió!!!! ♪
El día en que tú naciste nacieron todos los osos... ¡Ah no verdad así no va! Pero buno prefieres los osos ¿No? 

Mira hasta te traje los mariachis , para que se escuchen bien.

¡Pequeña amiga osa! ¡Espero te la pases bien el dia de hoy, por acá apenas estamos por el medio día así que ¡Vénte para México por teletransportación y así vives más tus cumpleaños! 

Te mando un gran abrazo, tenemos varias cosas en común, pero he de decir que tus ganas de ayudar y simpre hacer comentarios atinados y graciosos....¡Me ganas!!!


Te mando estos tres pequeños regalos.

Algo de México para que lo uses en tu próximo cumple 

Un abrazote 

y algo para que los disfrutes sólo para ti 

¡¡Cuídate y bienvenidos todos a la fiesta!!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*¡FELICIDADES
ROSA!
*
Abrazos para este día tan especial.

Y algo de mi tierra también.

Un beso​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

aceituna said:


> *¡¡Rosita, muchísimas felicidades!!*​
> No puedo igualar el poema de Bb, así que me conformo con enviarte todo mi cariño y desearte que pases un día muy muy feliz.
> 
> Un besazo,
> Inés


Que mejor que eso, el cariño de todos los compañeros es más que suficiente... gracias Inesita...



Antpax said:


> ¡Muchas Felicidades Rosita! ¡Qué te lo pases muy bien con todos los tuyos!
> Yo no tengo tanta habilidad como BB, pero traigo una tarta para compensar.
> Ant


Tal vez la tienes (la habilidad) pero luego de unos buenos vinillos...
Que te pasa ANti, estas enfermito?  o es porque es lunes, no has traido nada para brindar?  increible.



Namarne said:


> *¡Feliz Cumpleaños, Rosa!*
> 
> (¡Creo que esta vez llego a tiempo! )


Gracias Jorge... eres un amor de persona...♥



Miguelillo 87 said:


> Mira hasta te traje los mariachis , para que se escuchen bien.
> 
> ¡Pequeña amiga osa! ¡Espero te la pases bien el dia de hoy, por acá apenas estamos por el medio día así que ¡Vénte para México por teletransportación y así vives más tus cumpleaños!
> 
> Te mando estos tres pequeños regalos.
> 
> Algo de México para que lo uses en tu próximo cumple
> 
> Un abrazote
> 
> y algo para que los disfrutes sólo para ti
> 
> ¡¡Cuídate y bienvenidos todos a la fiesta!!!


Gracias mi querido pandita, que bueno que pasaste por aquí...la canción de quedó estupenda...no sabía que tambie cantabas...
El traje, espero utilizarlo por allá por esos lares, por acá creo que me asaría... está bellisimo.
El abrazo esta muy bueno, digno de nosotros...
Y el otro regalito, esta demasiado... hay dios, claro me refiero al peluchito, (osito)... 

Besos a todos y gracias de nuevo
Rosangelus


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Cintia&Martine said:


> *¡FELICIDADES*
> 
> *ROSA!*​
> 
> Abrazos para este día tan especial.​
> 
> 
> Y algo de mi tierra también.
> 
> Un beso​


Gracias  Martine...bellisimos los peluches...
y ese algo de tu tierra me suena a brindis... Salud por eso! 

Besos


----------



## Fernita

*Dear Rosita: esta vez no llego tarde a tu festejo.*​ 
*¡¡¡Hago un brindis por vos y que los cumplas muy feliz!!!!*​ 
*¡¡¡¡Rosas para Rosa!!!*​ 
*Con todo cariño y deseándote *​ 
*mucha alegría y felicidad,*​ 
*Fernita. *​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Querida Rosita!!*
*¡Muy feliz cumpleaños!*
*¡Un besote!*
​


----------



## romarsan

* FELICIDADES ROSA *

*UN BESO MUY GRANDE*

*QUE DISFRUTES*

​


----------



## krolaina

Pues yo no llego a tiempo ni queriendo...uf. MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!
Nos debes visita...a todo esto... a ver si prontito podemos celebrarlo juntos!
Muchos besos guapa!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Fernita said:


> *Dear Rosita: esta vez no llego tarde a tu festejo.*​
> 
> *¡¡¡¡Rosas *​
> 
> *Fernita. *


Gracias Fernita, que belas Rosas...






Rayines said:


> *¡¡Querida Rosita!!*
> 
> 
> *¡Muy feliz cumpleaños!*
> *¡Un besote!*​​


Muchas gracias Inesita, Un beso para ti tambien.






romarsan said:


> * FELICIDADES ROSA *​
> 
> 
> *UN BESO MUY GRANDE*​
> 
> 
> *QUE DISFRUTES*​


Gracias Ro, yo sola no, disfrutamos todos, jejej   Gracias!!!amiga.​ 



krolaina said:


> Pues yo no llego a tiempo ni queriendo...uf. MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!





krolaina said:


> Nos debes visita...a todo esto... a ver si prontito podemos celebrarlo juntos!
> Muchos besos guapa!​



Gracias Carola, tarde pero segura...
tienes razon, pero se ha complicado alguillo la cosa, ahora será en el 2009, si Dios Quiere, pero no dudes que lo celebraremos por allá ​ 
​


----------



## valdo

Hola, Rosa
Bien sabes que hay una distancia bastante larga entre Venezuela y Letonia mas, por fin, he llegado....Muy feliz cumpleaños, Rosa...!!!

Conde Valdo


----------



## lamartus

Tarde, tarde, tarde. Últimamente parezco el conejo del país de las maravillas: a todas partes llego tarde. No obstante no puedo dejar pasar la ocasión de decir:

_*¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES ROSA!*_​
Espero que tuvieras un día genial y perdona por no traer regalo a tu fiesta pero tanto llanto desconsolado me impide pensar en algo bonito ahora mismo.

Mil besos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Rosa!!!

Creo que más tarde ya no se puede llegar, pero ya te he pedido disculpas y sólo espero que hayas pasado tu cumple de lo mejor con todos tus seres queridos. Estuve de viajecito pero igual eso no es excusa para habérseme pasado el saludo tantos días... de nuevo mis disculpas, junto con un abrazo enorme y un beso.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## argentina84

*Rosang:*

*Happy Birthday! *

*Te deseo lo mejor*. *¡Y por muchos más!*​*Argentina84*​


----------



## chics

¡¡¡¡ Feliz cumple, guapetona !!!!


----------

